# What's With the Incosistent Terminology?



## Budster (Mar 23, 2020)

Both titled "Ikkyo Undo". Both very different. Am I missing something? I've seen inconsistent terminology elsewhere too. But I would think that Ikkyo Undo is such a basic thing that it should mean the same thing no matter where you are in the world.


----------



## Buka (Mar 23, 2020)

No, Budster, it's not that you're missing anything. Martial Arts have a lot of varying terminologies. Heck, Martial Arts have a lot of varying everything.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 23, 2020)

in my opinion,  ikkyo is the technique.  undo tends to be used in place of the word exercise and both of those vids are termed ikkyo undo because they relate to the technique of ikkyo.  confusing yes but not incorrect or contradicting.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 23, 2020)

Buka said:


> No, Budster, it's not that you're missing anything. Martial Arts have a lot of varying terminologies. Heck, Martial Arts have a lot of varying everything.


Agree, it is crazy how much variance there is in Korean terminology. Almost as bad as the English language.


----------



## JP3 (Mar 24, 2020)

It's not just martial arts... i.e. 2-may-toe vs. tah-mah-toe.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 25, 2020)

Budster said:


> Both titled "Ikkyo Undo". Both very different. Am I missing something? I've seen inconsistent terminology elsewhere too. But I would think that Ikkyo Undo is such a basic thing that it should mean the same thing no matter where you are in the world.


Some of this comes from non-native Japanese speakers (and at least as often, folks who don't actually speak Japanese at all) using the terms as they understand them, which may or may not be true to the way native speakers would use them. This creates drift as terms evolve along diverging paths.

In this case, I believe @hoshin1600 is correct, and the term is used properly (as I understand it, which is probably less than the instructors in both videos) in both cases. It's like if I said, "We're going to do a single-leg takedown drill today." That could be any one of several different approaches to the single-leg, or even one of many movement drills for getting the entry to the technique. It could be from kneeling or standing, upright (more like a common MMA approach) or leaning forward (more like a common collegiate wrestling approach).


----------

